# Who has an Android tablet?



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Android tablet poll.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I do (honeycomb or higher).


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Poll ready.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

*This is not an Android vs. Apple thread, please respect that.*


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Honeycomb.

Hoping it gets some love someday


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ASUS Transformer TF101 tablet here running Android v4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich).


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

ASUS Transformer TF101 tablet for me running v4.0.3 ICS.


----------



## racermd (Dec 18, 2006)

Got the wife a 10" refurb wifi-only Xoom for her birthday a few months back, running ICS with a recent update. She loves it but really only uses it to check on our toddler via webcam, play a few games, and occasionally watch Netflix or the Slingbox. Looking to get myself something similar (or better) this summer for personal and work use. It will have ICS or newer even if it means I have to sideload it on whatever device I wind up with.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoom running ICS 4.0.3. We don't do apples, we do penguins!!


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

HP Touchpad running Ice Cream (CM9) & a Kindle Fire.


----------



## kzzz (Sep 26, 2007)

Toshiba Thrive on Honeycomb


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Kindle Fire here.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Transformer Prime with ICS.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

ASUS Transformer with ICS 4.0.3
ASUS Prime with ICS 4.0.3


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Zoom running ICS 4.0.3


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

ASUS Transformer TF101 with keyboard dock running Android ICS 4.0.4 (AOKP).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Voted no android tablet, but I'm not interested in getting a tablet (wish that was a poll choice). If I was it would be a Android.


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have one but I'm thinking very seriously about replacing my 1st Gen ipad with one (or two). Not bashing the ipad at all (I did read the not one vs other note). I have truly loved the ipad and still use it every day, but I recently got an android phone and would like to eventually retire the old ipad and replace with Galaxy Tabs for me at least, and maybe my wife too.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Kindle Fire for me.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Motorola XOOM™ WIFI 32 Gig with 32 Gig micro sdhc @ Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.4 looking to get Jelly Bean first since this is the Google Experience Device!


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

Another Kindle Fire owner


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Barnes & Noble Nook Color running CyanogenMod 9 (ICS 4.0.4)


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

Kindle fire


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the Verizon Motorola Xoom 4G LTE with WiFi, running Honeycomb. (ICS is supposed to be on the way "soon" - waiting for Verizon to stop dragging heels and give the final go-ahead.)


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a Galaxy Tab 8.9 running honeycomb 3.2. It's small enough to carry around, big enough to actually use for work (and play)


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

ASUS Transformer Prime w/ ICS


----------



## de_runner (Mar 31, 2010)

Kindle Fire


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Toshiba Thrive Honeycomb 3.1 Kindle Fire very soon.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Xoom running ICS 4.0.3
Kindle Fire


----------



## aandjw (Nov 30, 2005)

HP touch pad running ics


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Have a tablet, and it starts with A. But no desserts for me!

Curious: What does this have to do with DirecTV?


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Xoom wifi-only, ICS 4.0.4


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No tablet yet, just looking. 

Yeah, I was wondering why the OP, a moderator, didn't start the topic in 'Tech Talk' where others could participate. Perhaps he had an idea that related to D*


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

XOOM Tablet here, W/IceCream


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

marker101 said:


> Have a tablet, and it starts with A. But no desserts for me!
> 
> Curious: What does this have to do with DirecTV?


 My Guess TV Everywhere.
http://www.directv.com/entertainment/


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1


+1


----------



## brick71 (Apr 24, 2007)

Xoom Wi-Fi running ICS 4.0.3


----------



## PKevin (May 23, 2007)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 It's looking for some Nomad love!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ASUS Transformer Prime TF201 Tablet (64 GB) running Android v4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich) and Loving every minute spent with this wonderful machine.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Voted just looking, but when I do buy a tablet, it will be an Android. And I'll probably purchase a keyboard and for it. Wait, that's a laptop and I already have one. That's been my dilemma.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> Barnes & Noble Nook Color running CyanogenMod 9 (ICS 4.0.4)


Substitute 32GB HP Touch pad for the Nook and that would be my situation. Bob might have neglected to mention it, but I also installed gapps for ics. Love it!


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't currently have ANY tablets, but I'm planning of getting SOMETHING in August. I haven't decided between a notebook and a tablet. If I do get a tablet, it'll be either the iPad 3 or the Asus Transformer Prime Infinity (Still researching).


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an HTC Thunderbolt Android phone with unlimited 4G (my mommy worked for Verizon wireless, so we get this sweet grandfathered deal). It's got a 4" screen, and it's pretty badazz, so I pretend it's my tablet


----------



## hobbes (Oct 12, 2006)

Asus TF101 was Honeycomb 3.2.1 but thread reminded me to check for an update. Now Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3

Sony Tablet S, Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I've got two. Acer A100 & A200. Both running stock ICS. Plus, whatever Google hands out at Google I/O this year.


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

Nook Tablet with CM7 on it for now, hopefully CM9 soon.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

2 Xoom wifi, both running 4.0.4, which I imagine most people who have said 4.0.3 are actually running on their Xooms...


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

AnonomissX said:


> I have an HTC Thunderbolt Android phone with unlimited 4G (my mommy worked for Verizon wireless, so we get this sweet grandfathered deal). It's got a 4" screen, and it's pretty badazz, so I pretend it's my tablet


I got the same deal when they first came out with the Motorola Droid. Now that I have the Droid Bionic the unlimited 4G is especially nice since the phone is rooted.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

A wifi Xoom here.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Had Kindle Fire for 2 months. Gave it up and went back to iPad


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Had Kindle Fire for 2 months. Gave it up and went back to iPad


 Not even close to the same.

They are 2 completely different tablets.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to have an Asus Transformer Prime running an Ice Cream Sandwich custom ROM but I got rid of it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

skatingrocker17 said:


> I used to have an Asus Transformer Prime running an Ice Cream Sandwich custom ROM but I got rid of it.


Why???

I just Love my Prime!!!


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted older 2.x software. I've got a rooted Nook Tablet. So not every Android app runs on it, but I've gotten a wide range of them to run.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I just read on Cnet that HBO Go will soon be available for Android tablets with a tablet specific layout, and video resolutions.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have the VIZIO VTAB1008.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"man_rob" said:


> I just read on Cnet that HBO Go will soon be available for Android tablets with a tablet specific layout, and video resolutions.


Indeed it will be, but there is a fairly simple workaround in the meantime.

Start the app, but when the incompatibility box pops up, don't hit ok. Hit the home button instead. Open any other app, then use the app switcher to select HBO Go app.

Only slightly annoying and works every time. Video quality seems fine enough, but might improve once officially supported.

Works for MAX Go as well.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Not even close to the same.
> 
> They are 2 completely different tablets.


Not really hence so many comparing the two on just about every Tech blog.

They do different things much as many tablets do different things compared to others. They also do similar things across the board.

I know of several who dumped their iPad's for Fire's and enjoy them and people like myself and a few others reverted back to the iPad's

So, the comparisons are warranted and will continue with the Fire 2


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Not really hence so many comparing the two on just about every Tech blog.
> 
> They do different things much as many tablets do different things compared to others. They also do similar things across the board.
> 
> ...


Except none of it belongs in this thread, does it?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

narcolept said:


> Except none of it belongs in this thread, does it?


Considering the Fire runs off Gingerbread and the question asks who has one, I would say it does directly belong in this topic


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 and love it. Can't wait for the DirecTV app to offer more features... I hope


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The topic is "Who _has_ an Android tablet", not "_had_". The iPad isn't an Android tablet.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

bidger said:


> The topic is "Who _has_ an Android tablet", not "_had_".


And one of the answers to the OP question is...



> No Android tablet, just looking


Thus this topic is not just for people who currently have one

The sensitivity is astounding


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> And one of the answers to the OP question is...
> 
> Thus this topic is not just for people who currently have one
> 
> The sensitivity is astounding


Its not sensitivity. You said the comparisons were warranted, but if you're going to quote Scott, quote this part:



> This is not an Android vs. Apple thread, please respect that.


The kindle fire vs iPad comparisons have nothing to do with the thread, or the ops's poll.. :nono2:


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> Indeed it will be, but there is a fairly simple workaround in the meantime.
> 
> Start the app, but when the incompatibility box pops up, don't hit ok. Hit the home button instead. Open any other app, then use the app switcher to select HBO Go app.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Works great!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

narcolept said:


> Its not sensitivity. You said the comparisons were warranted


Well no, I simply stating I gave up my Fire for the iPad. Someone stated that there was no comparison between the two and I responded that there was.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

7" HTC Evo View 4g (HTC Flyer) running HC.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Xoom family edition running 3.1


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

ACER A500 with ICS.

Also have an iPad 2, but much prefer the ACER...with the exception of the DirecTV App, which is awesome on the iPad. Hopefully, this poll will lead to the same app on Android.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have to admit, 139 members with a tablet running Honeycomb or higher is pretty impressive. Maybe someday.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Xoom running 3.xx Verizon 4G LTE. Waiting for ICS to finally get the ok.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have to admit, 139 members with a tablet running Honeycomb or higher is pretty impressive. Maybe someday.


Mine Works Great!!!! :lol:


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

Working Great on my XOOM Tablet !!!

Now if they can only fix it so the whole program goes into landscape. Can't be that hard of a fix, can it?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JimMariner said:


> Working Great on my XOOM Tablet !!!
> 
> Now *if they can only fix it so the whole program goes into landscape*. Can't be that hard of a fix, can it?


It works well...and you are not alone in asking that very same question.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been my complaint since the first version of this DTV App for Android.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I wish DirecTV had an Android app like Dish's

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...e.Dish&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

DirecTV seems to have missed the boat on both Android, and mobile TV viewing. Dish is way ahead on both fronts.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

Acer Iconia A500 just updated to Ice Cream Sandwich (finally!). I think I'm the only one in the thread. I really like it, mainly Chrome Beta, Kindle, Torque, DirectTV remote control, NavFree, NYTimes, and e-mail/g-mail.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TheDurk said:


> Acer Iconia A500 just updated to Ice Cream Sandwich (finally!). I think I'm the only one in the thread. I really like it, mainly Chrome Beta, Kindle, Torque, DirectTV remote control, NavFree, NYTimes, and e-mail/g-mail.


My mother has an Acer Iconia A500 with ICS and is also a DIRECTV customer ... but she is not a forum member. So ... you are still the only one.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

We have Nook Color Cyanogen, Lenovo Idea Tab, and Toshiba Thrive.
But why is this poll in the DirecTV forum?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

damondlt said:


> My Guess TV Everywhere.
> http://www.directv.com/entertainment/


Then why would they even consider not doing Android, and Windows 8?

Android May Be Top Tablet by 2015.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> We have Nook Color Cyanogen, Lenovo Idea Tab, and Toshiba Thrive.
> *But why is this poll in the DirecTV forum?*


I was curios about Android tablets and DIRECTV subs, that is all. I figured if it were here that people that had other subscriptions wouldn't be as willing to participate, no big deal.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> We have Nook Color Cyanogen, Lenovo Idea Tab, and Toshiba Thrive.
> But why is this poll in the DirecTV forum?


It's in a DIRECTV forum, started by a DIRECTV Mod. I'll go out on a limb here and guess it has something to do with DIRECTV...but, your guess is as good as mine. :grin:

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One would think that a Mod could post this thread wherever they thought it was appropriate....so it is indeed....*not* a big deal to be located here. Mods have the ability to move threads anytime...so the world goes on.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One would think that a Mod could post this thread wherever they thought it was appropriate....so it is indeed....*not* a big deal to be located here. Mods have the ability to move threads anytime...so the world goes on.


Very True. And, when someone has a question/poll it's usually in the forum where they subscribe.

Sometimes a poll is just a poll. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As a "super-sub" (uber-user?), I have the ability to read and respond to posts in any forum and thread. That is how I happened to find this general interest topic buried in a D* forum.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Nick said:


> As a "super-sub" (uber-user?), I have the ability to read and respond to posts in any forum and thread. That is how I happened to find this general interest topic buried in a D* forum.


There was no harm done by voting Nick, it wasn't that big of a deal. I posted it in the DIRECTV forum because that was the group of subs I was aiming for but if it were important that only DIRECTV subs voted I would have stated so. It's no big deal this will be closed in two days anyway. 

If I really wanted it to be General interest, I would have posted elsewhere.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

||read||


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

Asus Transformer TF-101 since launch month, and the kb dock. Been running official 4.03 ICS , non rooted at the time. It changes weekly. Please tell me we are getting the nice tablet app. I love the ipad version. We have the ipad classic 32gb, non 3-g as well from work


----------

